# Pagosa Springs. Tell me about it.



## treeguy64 (Sep 17, 2019)

We're considering PS. Do any of y'all have much experience with this town? Any and all information is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Trade (Sep 18, 2019)

Only where it's mentioned in the song "Wolf Creek Pass"


----------



## Timetrvlr (Sep 18, 2019)

I was there years ago to visit a bicycle store that displayed a particular brand of mountain bike. It's a small town in a beautiful setting not far from Durango. Because it's fairly high altitude, it gets a lot of winter snow that starts early and lasts long.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 19, 2019)

What I don't understand is its high crime rate. I am going to call the police department, up there, and see if anyone can enlighten me on why crime is at the level it is. I am thinking it may have something to do with so many unoccupied vacation homes during a good part of the year, and alcohol/drug abuse by the throngs of tourists who descend on the town during ski season.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 19, 2019)

TG--are you familiar with the City-Data forum?   That's a great resource for information.    http://www.city-data.com/forum/

We have been through the Pagosa Springs area in our RV but don't know anything about the town.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2019)

I looked it up out of curiosity. There only 1,750 people as of a nine year old census; hoping thaat's a misprint. Lovely wood chalets start at half a million. Lots of snow. Some nice restaurants. Tourist trap.

Depends on what a person wants. I see no job opportunities aside from services or business ownership for the tourist trade.

I'm probably wrong, but it seems like a dud for someone who is active beyond skiing. As a healthy, active senior with a partner, I'd be bored. I think.


----------

